# Bone smell



## kalaeb (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay, so I am attempting my first wa handle just for kicks, I have some cocobolo for the body, black buffalo horn and a caribou horn spacer. 

Wow, does that stuff stink when you sand it! I don't know how you guys do it all the time. Is there some sort of trick to keep it from smelling so foul when you are working with it? Even my hands smell for a while after workilng with it.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 22, 2011)

Wear a respriator, as far as the room air goes, ventilation. You are right, it stinks! So does mammoth tooth, just like being at the dentist!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 22, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Wear a respriator, as far as the room air goes, ventilation. You are right, it stinks! So does mammoth tooth, just like being at the dentist!


 
Cept your teeth aren't 10,000 years old and have never been brushed.


----------

